# the harmonic progression of these 3 pieces ?



## BadTemperedClavier (Feb 1, 2014)

hi guys
i find these pieces' harmonic progression hard to analysis
many chords that im not sure about their function

eg:

stanford piece: a f#dim in m4 > c dom.7 3rd inversion > c aug, > f
or...are they just governed by the stepwise upper voice and of no account ?
what is the key of this piece, as well as the other 2 piece

any ideas/advices is appreciated


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice username, what exam is this from?


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Someone needs to call the harmonic homework hotline!


----------



## BadTemperedClavier (Feb 1, 2014)

helpmeplslol said:


> Nice username, what exam is this from?


Well....its abrsm theory exam


----------



## BadTemperedClavier (Feb 1, 2014)

MrTortoise said:


> Someone needs to call the harmonic homework hotline!


Its not homework obviously.
and i dont think its inappropriate to discuss harmonic stuff in this forum


----------



## helpmeplslol (Feb 1, 2014)

What was the task that this is a solution for? What was given and what had to be completed?


----------



## BadTemperedClavier (Feb 1, 2014)

helpmeplslol said:


> What was the task that this is a solution for? What was given and what had to be completed?


its like 'fill in the blank' style
heres the question for first pic above


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Theory study is progressive and cumulative. Best not to jump in to a later level, but start with the one 'where you are,' and then go to the very next one in the progression.

The most difficult thing for me to imagine is that along the progression of a pedagogic program as long-standing and well thought out as an ABRSM theory course, that a student looking at these would have only a few places where they might have to 'think about it a little bit.'

If you are looking at this, not taking the course, I think you have jumped over a number of layers in the teaching / learning progression: i.e. you should not have much puzzlement about what you are looking at one lesson, or exam, to the next.

That makes me think you are too far ahead of yourself to get much benefit from trying to use this particular exam as an exercise in analysis, and that you should be looking or whatever earlier level papers or old exams may be floating about.


----------



## BadTemperedClavier (Feb 1, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Theory study is progressive and cumulative. Best not to jump in to a later level, but start with the one 'where you are,' and then go to the very next one in the progression.
> 
> The most difficult thing for me to imagine is that along the progression of a pedagogic program as long-standing and well thought out as an ABRSM theory course, that a student looking at these would have only a few places where they might have to 'think about it a little bit.'
> 
> ...


i jump nothing
beside the theory course, i also finished Steven Laitz's text
i just cant remember chords function in that way
for example stanford's piece
f#dim in m4 > c dom.7 3rd inversion > c aug, > f
f#dim seem dont function in the normal way...
eg: leadin tone chord/2nd leadin tone chord..etc

im not a lazy guy or something
if you do know the explanation, plz just tell me


----------

